# Attention YoungDon



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are photo's of two howlers. The big black & white howler is shown with reed protector removed.



The next photo is only a cllose-up of above copper colored howler.



What do ya think Don? :teeth: I need to cut an extra reed for each howler before I ship them.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Woops! Here is the correct link that I intended to post. I hope so anyway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are awesome Rich. Thank you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You wont be disappointed Don ! Rich makes awesome howlers !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm looking forward to gettin' my hands on one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, I have one of Rich's buffalo horn howlers and it's great. I used it last year at the calling contest I entered and it had more comments from the people watching than any other call I used.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats YD we need to here you sound off with them!! Great looking calls Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks. I am gearing up to become a paid Avertiser, so keep an eye out for a Cronk Banner on this site. :teeth:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rich Cronk said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks. I am gearing up to become a paid Avertiser, so keep an eye out for a Cronk Banner on this site. :teeth:


Good for you Rich, I'll be watching.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I love both of my Cronk howlers.


----------

